# MS-Wiking



## NoMono (18. September 2014)

So...guten Morgen miteinander!!!

Ich habe am 27.+28.09. zwei Ausfahrten mit der MS-Wiking gebucht! 
Nun meine Frage: Wie schauts denn aktuell mit den Dorsch/Buttfängen im Kieler bereich so aus??

Desweiteren hab ich vor ausschließlich mit GuFi zu angeln...habe Jigköpfe von 40-80g und Kopytos in allen möglichen/unmöglichen Farben!!
Hat mir da  jemand nen Tipp was für ne Farbe aktuell am besten läuft!!??


----------



## MortyHH (18. September 2014)

*AW: MS-Wiking*

Auf dem Schiff? Tjoar.....keine Ahnung. Also von Laboe läufts gut. Stückzahl und größe bis 80cm passen.
Farbe zur Zei Orange/rot wg Krebse fressen. Gestern lief aber fast nur Jig rot/schwarz aber das kann sich ja jeden Tag ändern


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (18. September 2014)

*AW: MS-Wiking*

War schon jemand mit diesem Kutter raus?
 Forelle war ausgebucht und wir sind Ende Oktober auch auf der Wiking.
 Ich glaube kaum das man immer sagen kann ob Pilker oder Gummi besser läuft. Wenn viele Kleine unterwegs sind ist Gummi wohl zum selektieren wesentlich besser.
 Ansonsten wie immer: Ausprobieren


----------



## lattenputzer (19. September 2014)

*AW: MS-Wiking*

@NoMono
Die fängige Farbe der Gummifische kann von Tag zu Tag und auch während des Tages wechseln. Dafür reicht schon das versetzten des Kutters in einen anderen Bereich aus. Rot/schwarz/glitter, Motoroil, bräunlich oder grünlich/weiß geht wohl immer.
Mit dem Kutter bin ich noch nicht gefahren, habe aber gehört, dass er überwiegend Wurmangeln macht. Ob als Kombi (Vormittags Pilken, Nachmittags Wurm oder umgekehrt) oder als reines Wurmangeln kann ich nicht sagen. Da würde ich einfach vorher mal telefonisch nachfragen, auch wie es ggf. mit der Wurmbeschaffung geht.
Im Übrigen könnte ich Montag vielleicht noch einiges berichten, da ich Sa. und So. zumindest an einem Tag mit dem LV zum Naturköder- oder Pilkangeln auf der Wiking bin.#h


----------



## NoMono (19. September 2014)

*AW: MS-Wiking*

Danke schonmal für die Antworten...!!
Das wird jetzt dann meine dritte Ausfahrt mit der Wiking...ich fühl mich einfach wohl auf dem Schiff!
Man hat viel Platz, kann mit ner 2.70m Rute super werfen und die Besatzung/Kapitän finde ich sehr nett!!
Bernd Jr.und Senior sind immer für ein späßchen zu haben!;-)

Wir haben uns vorsichtshalber schon mal Wattis vorbestellt...der genaue Tagesablauf wird eigentlich immer mit den Anglern morgens abgesprochen! 

Naja, dann wirds halt gemacht wie immer....erst Orange/Schwarzer Kopyto und wenn da nix geht das allseits beliebte durchprobieren!

Würd mich aber freuen wenn am Montag mal von deiner Ausfahrt berichten kannst!


----------



## lattenputzer (22. September 2014)

*AW: MS-Wiking*

Hallo NoMono,
das war mal wieder eine denkwürdige Veranstaltung des LV. Neben den 28 Anglern des LV waren am Samstag auch noch 17 Angler an Bord, die direkt bei der Wiking gebucht hatten. Diese waren jedoch überweigend mit Pilkgeschirr ausgerüstet und daher mit unserer Naturköderausrüstung (Rute bis 4,50m, Blei mindestens 300gr.) nicht so richtig deckungsgleich. Vor allen Dingen passten aber die Zielgebiete nicht überein. Zumindest gab es wohl in den *Übergangsbereichen zwischen uns und den Pilkern keine allzu häufigen Verwicklungen.
Angeltechnisch war der Sa. zum Natruköderangeln eigentlich optimal. Eine 2-3 aus Ost, ausreichende Drift für 300-420gr. Blei. Leider hat der Kapitän aber nicht so die richtige Stelle gefunden, wo die Platten gestapelt liegen. in den ersten drei Driften kamen nur verienzelt Fische an Bord. Aus meiner Sicht hat er dann auch relativ lange gewartet, bis er einenn neuen Punkt angefahren ist. Dann hat es in 13m Tiefe versucht (vorher 11m). Mit einem Mal kemen überall Platten hoch, auch etliche Dubletten. Obwohl es noch gebissen hat und mindest einer auf meiner Seite auch noch Fisch an der Angel hatte, wurde dann aber abgehupt und er fuhr wieder ein Stück zurück. Ich dachte, dass er die Strecke noch mal neu anfahren wollte , doch gefehlt. Bei der nächsten Drift hatten fast alle mit einem Mal Kraut an den Haken und Fisch gleich Fehlanzeige. Den fängigen Bereich sind wir dann nicht mehr angefahren und haben stattdessen andere Bereiche abgesucht. Vollkommen inakzeptabel war für mich, dass wir während der 30 min. Mittagspause auf der gleichen Stelle rumgedümpelt sind, um dann nach zwei anschließenden Driften in ein tieferes Gebiet 20 Minuten lang zu fahren, nur um festzustellen, dass es dort überhaupt keinen Fisch gab und man dann nach einer Drift den Weg zurück in das vorherige Gebiet zu machen. Letztlich hatte ich 8 Platten, 2 Dorsche und einen Wittling gefangen. Damit gehörte ich zu den besten 6 (4 mit 11 Fischen und 2 mit 14 Fischen, Schnitt war 7,1 Fische)) der LV-Veranstaltung auf der Wiking. Auf der Blauort hatte der Beste der anderen LV-Gruppe) 41 Fische (Schnitt war 14,?). 
Positiv war der gut ausreichende Platz zum Angeln (Ausnahme natürlich der Bereich des Steuerstandes und das Frühstück und Mittagessen. Für Kutterangeln schon gehobene Gastronomie. Aber eigentlich wollte ich Fische fangen.
Zum Abschluss noch die knappe Bilanz von gestern. Bei sehr widrigen Bedingungen (Wetterumschwung, Wind 5-6, Böen 7 aus NW)hatte der Beste auf der Wiking 6 Dorsche, 11 Fänger von 32 Anglern des LV). Auf der Blauort war ebenfalls 6 hoch. Ich hatte mit zwei Fischen diesmal nicht so viel Glück.Gesamt ergebnis ist mir allerdings nicht bekannt. Viewle hatte aber nur einen Fisch und auch einge keinen.


----------



## NoMono (22. September 2014)

*AW: MS-Wiking*

Moin...!!! Danke erstmal für deinen Bericht!!!

Hmmm...die Fänge waren ja dann nicht so überragend!!
So wie ich das sehe war also das Problem der Mix aus Pilk/Naturköderangler?


----------



## lattenputzer (22. September 2014)

*AW: MS-Wiking*

Möglicherweise auch. M. E. hatte der Käp't aber auch keinen richtigen Plan. Da die Wiking nach meiner Kenntnis weitaus häufiger Wurmangeln macht als die anderen Angelschiffe, hätte das Ergebnis eigentlich genau anders herum sein müssen. ich hatte auch den Eindruck, dass er nicht so richtig und umfassend über das Fanggeschehen an Bord informiert war oder es ihn nicht so richtig interessiert hat. Wie gesagt, mein persönlicher Eindruck. Er ist zwar sehr nett und schnackt auch mit den Anglern auch in seinem Steuerstand. Als er mir aber am Samstag nachmittag erzählt hat, dass der Wtterbericht fü Sonntag mit einem Mal schwach umlaufende Winde vorhergesagt hat und sich dieses bei den von mir besuchten 5 unterschiedlichen Internetseiten am Abend nicht bestätigt hat, habe ich mich gefragt, ob hier ein Märchenonkel als Kapitän fährt. Denn die Windvorhersage war bei allen Diensten seit Tagen auf NW 4-5 und tatsächlich eher noch stärker.


----------



## NoMono (22. September 2014)

*AW: MS-Wiking*

Na, da bin ich dann mal gespannt wie es kommendes Wochenende bei uns so läuft!!!
Ich werde aber auf jedenfall berichten!


----------



## Brutzlaff (25. September 2014)

*AW: MS-Wiking*

Ich bin auch schon häufiger mit der Wiking gefahren. Am Besten finde ich den Preis, da hier schon ein sehr gutes und reichliches Frühstück und ein sehr sehr gutes Mittagessen mit drin ist. Gefangen habe ich eigentlich immer, und es wird eigentlich immer eine Mixtour aus Naturköder auf Butt und nachmittags meist Pilken. Ist aber auch nicht immer so....Mit dem Anfahren und finden von Spots ist es halt immer so eine Sache, den einen Tag ist der iene Spot gut, den nächsten Tag überhaupt nicht mehr... Aber das geht allen anderen Kutterkapitänen wohl ähnlich...


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (26. September 2014)

*AW: MS-Wiking*

Warum ist denn der Preis so gut? 55€ ist viel Geld. 35€ zahle ich in Heiligenhafen. Da bleiben 20€ für Frühstück und Mittagessen. Ich gehöre zu den Anglern, die ausschließlich pilken. Da bin ich mal gespannt. Wenn es mir nicht gefällt, dann war es halt das erste und letzte mal. Für den Fang ist ja auch jeder Einzelne verantwortlich. Da kann dann auch der Kutter nichts ändern.


----------



## lattenputzer (26. September 2014)

*AW: MS-Wiking*

Wenn man die Nettoangelzeit und die Qualität des Essens vergleicht, könnte die Wiking auch noch mehr verlangen.


----------



## bearie4 (26. September 2014)

*AW: MS-Wiking*

Man darf auch nicht vergessen wieviel Angler nimmt ein anderer Kutter mit ( ich schätze so 50-55 Pers.) und auf der Wiking sind es Max.40 Pers. Also Platz genug !


----------



## Fishcat23 (26. September 2014)

*AW: MS-Wiking*

Moin,
habt ihr mal überlegt, warum auf der Wiking so viel Platz ist?

Auf der Homepage werden ja auch Knurrhähne als Seeteufel verkauft|bigeyes.
Sind halt vom Fach....
Alex


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (30. September 2014)

*AW: MS-Wiking*

Die Zeiten mit 50 Anglern sind in Heiligenhafen vorbei.
 Die sind froh, wenn 20-35 Leute drauf sind. Also platz satt zum angeln.

 40 Leute sind nicht wenig, wenn viele Werfer dabei sind.
 Nettoangelzeit in Heiligenhafen sind mindestens 4 Stunden, maximal 5 Stunden. Die Zeit ist relativ, wenn halbwegs gut gefangen wird und Fisch da ist.


----------



## Fishcat23 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: MS-Wiking*



NoMono schrieb:


> Na, da bin ich dann mal gespannt wie es kommendes Wochenende bei uns so läuft!!!
> Ich werde aber auf jedenfall berichten!


 

naja....
wir warten.|kopfkrat


----------



## lattenputzer (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: MS-Wiking*

@NoMono
Wir warten immer noch. Hätte gerne mal erfahren, wie es Dir ergangen ist.


----------



## Carptigers (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: MS-Wiking*

Wenn es gut gelaufen wäre,  hätte er sich schon gemeldet. 
Ich habe bereits zu Zeiten,  wo sie nur die Forelle hatten,  mein Statement dazu abgegeben.  
Wenn ich das hier lese, hat sich nichts geändert.


----------



## magnus12 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: MS-Wiking*

Ich war gestern mit meinem Teamangler Malte auf der Wiking um Weitwurf- bzw. Kutter- montagen für den Wattwurmjig zu testen. Beide Schiffe machten ein paar halbherzige Versuche auf Dorsch und legten sich dann auf die bekannte Buttbank. Zum Abschluß folgte ein weiterer halbherziger Versuch auf Dorsch. In der ersten Hälfte dieses Jahres hat das wohl öfters zu guten Dorschfängen geführt, inzwischen haben die Schwärme sich jedoch wieder aufgelöst. 

Bei den heutigen Kraftstoffpreisen,  der geringen Teilnehmerzahl, dem schwachen Dorsch- und dem erholten Plattfischbestand wird eben nicht mehr stundenlang mit hoher Fahrt die Kieler Bucht abgeklopft sondern sich nur kurz und langsam vor der Haustür bewegt.  

Wer eine Pilkertour erwartet mag das enttäuschend finden. So richtig klar kommuniziert wird es im Vorfeld leider nicht. Erst an Bord wird sehr detailliert angesagt was als nächstes geschehen wird. Auf meine telefonische Anfrage bzgl. gezielten Buttangelns hiess es "naja, sagen wir mal so, auf der Wiking sind Sa Würmer vorbestellt"...

Wer gezielt auf Butt will - so wie wir - wird zufrieden sein. Die Fänge können sich zwar nicht mit denen vom Kajak oder Kleinboot messen aber sowas hat ja nunmal nicht jeder in der Garage.  

Ich hab mich nur geärgert dass ich keine leichtere Rute mit hatte, denn bei moderater Drift ohne Unterströmung lief es auch in 13m Tiefe am besten mit dem 11gr leichten Jig ohne Zusatzblei. Darauf bin ich leider erst die letzten 45min gestossen :c


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: MS-Wiking*

Im Klartext: Die machen derzeit lieber eine Tour auf Platte als Dorsche zu suchen?!?

 Bin den Samstag in 2 Wochen da. Bin kein Buttfan und wollte pilken.


----------



## magnus12 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: MS-Wiking*

So sieht es aus. Meines Wissens gibt es ohne besondere Absprache keine Garantie auf eine ganztägige Pilkertour wie man sie von anderen Kuttern gewohnt ist. Die beiden Schiffe sind ein gewohntes Bild wie sie gemeinsam südöstlich des Verkehrstrennungsweges auf Butt driften.


----------



## Fishcat23 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: MS-Wiking*

Moin,

Wieviel Butt habt ihr denn erbeutet?

LG
Alex


----------



## magnus12 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: MS-Wiking*

Wir haben viel dummes Zeug, auch Kunstköder und völlig neuartige Montagen, getestet, deshalb sind bei mir nur 4 und bei Malte 8 Butt bis 30cm in der Kiste gelandet. Wir haben aber auch einiges zurückgesetzt. Ansonsten war von 2 Wittlingen bis 20 Goldbutt alles dabei. Ich war ein wenig irritert was alles tot geschlagen wurde, z.T. skurril kleine Butt und Wittlinge.  Neben mir musste ein 20cm-Butt dran glauben mit dem Hinweis "das gibt kein Mindestmaß". Ein Verein hatte ein Wertungsangeln auf dem Kutter veranstaltet.   

Gefühlt lagen wir mit jeder insgesamt über 10 Fischen schon im vorderen Mittelfeld. Wirklich gute Fänge von mehr als 10 handfesten Butt waren aber die Ausnahme.  Vielleicht 6 Fische über 30cm auf dem voll besetzten Kutter.


----------



## Fishcat23 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: MS-Wiking*

Das ist ja nicht so prall.
Das kenne ich von anderen Kuttern, die auch mal ne Plattentour machen aber anders.
Siehe LV Fischen.

Alex


----------



## magnus12 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: MS-Wiking*

Fairer weise muß ich hinzufügen dass vor zwei Wochen beim Quantum Butt Cup auf dem Schwesterschiff Forelle im Schnitt 10 maßige Fische rauskamen, und das lag bei 30cm. Wenn sie ein wenig mehr Gas geben, gar nicht erst mit Dorsch anfangen und Angler dabei haben die wissen was sie tun ist das Ergebnis schon ganz o.k. Wenn ich kein Kajak hätte würde ich jederzeit wieder mitfahren.


----------



## MortyHH (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: MS-Wiking*

Wenn du Butt angeln willst sind die Schiffe (Forelle und Wicking) okay. Wenn du Dorsche angeln willst würde ich dir abraten. Dorsche finden ist halt sonne sache und wenn man keine Ahnung hat findet man keine Dorsche- ist einfach so.


----------



## SFVNOR (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: MS-Wiking*



magnus12 schrieb:


> Wir haben viel dummes Zeug, auch Kunstköder und völlig neuartige Montagen, getestet, deshalb sind bei mir nur 4 und bei Malte 8 Butt bis 30cm in der Kiste gelandet. Wir haben aber auch einiges zurückgesetzt. Ansonsten war von 2 Wittlingen bis 20 Goldbutt alles dabei. Ich war ein wenig irritert was alles tot geschlagen wurde, z.T. skurril kleine Butt und Wittlinge. Neben mir musste ein 20cm-Butt dran glauben mit dem Hinweis "das gibt kein Mindestmaß". Ein Verein hatte ein Wertungsangeln auf dem Kutter veranstaltet.
> 
> Gefühlt lagen wir mit jeder insgesamt über 10 Fischen schon im vorderen Mittelfeld. Wirklich gute Fänge von mehr als 10 handfesten Butt waren aber die Ausnahme. Vielleicht 6 Fische über 30cm auf dem voll besetzten Kutter.



Naja,

 30 cm ist ja auch nicht unbedingt schlachtfähig, oder ? Kopf, Schwanz ab und dann ? Die Dinger sind schon vor der Pfanne gar.
 Ich schüttel nur den Kopf.

 Gruß,
 Stefan


----------



## NoMono (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: MS-Wiking*

Sooo...hier nun mein Bericht zur Ms Wiking/Forelle!!!

Muss mich erstmal entschuldigen das er so spät kommt!!


Samstag 27.09.14 MS-Wiking:

Diesen Tag möchte ich am liebsten vergessen...!!
Auslaufen war gegen 6.30Uhr mit 34 Anglern bei bester Wetterlage mit 3-4 bft aus S/SW mit Ziel auf Dorsch bis zum Mittag, danach wollte Bernd Sen. auf Butt!!
Zum Glück hatten wir noch Würmer vorbestellt obwohl es im Vorfeld hieß das wir nur auf Dorsch fahren würden...!!;+

Die ersten Stopps brachten so gut wie Nix...obwohl Anzeige da war!!
Aber die Dorsche wollten einfach nicht! Hier und da kam mal ein kleiner hoch aber das waren bis zum Mittag auf dem ganzen Schiff nur ca. 20 Fische!!

Also...neuer Plan war dann gezielt auf Butt!!
Naja, was soll ich sagen....das war auch Nix!!
Hier und da kam mal ein Butt aber das auch nur kleine!
Wir waren eine Gruppe mit 7 Mann, davon hatte der beste 3 Butt, 2 Wittlinge!!
Ich selbst konnte nur einen schönen Hornhecht verzeichnen der sich an meinen Watti verirrt hatte!!

Dazu muss ich sagen, das an diesem Tag eine sehr Starke Unterströmung herrschte, mit der viele Angler nicht klar kamen...so hatte ich bei jeder Drift mindestens einmal getüddel mit nem Nachbarn der seine Montage nicht unter kontolle bekam!!#q


Sonntag 28.09.14 MS-Forelle:

Dieser Tag war mein Tag..!!!
Auslaufen war gegen 6.15Uhr mit 36 Anglern und gleicher Wetterlage wie am Samstag nur ohne Unterströmung!!
Heute fuhr Bernd Klement Jun. der klar sagte das unser Hauptziel heute Dorsch sei, man es aber auch mit Naturködern probieren könne!!

Gefangen haben an diesem Tag ausschließlich die Angler die mit Gummifisch angelten...das waren von 36 aber nur 2!! (Ich und ein Sportsfreund am Bug)!
Ich hatte an diesem Tag 22 maßige Dorsche, von denen ich aber nur 12 mitgenommen habe (45-76cm) da mein persönliches Schonmaß bei 45cm liegt!!

Gefangen habe ich nur auf Kopytos mit 11cm in Orange-Schwarz-Glitter und Motoroil-Glitter an nem 70g Jighead und einen Beifänger in Japanrot 60cm darüber!!
Wobei nur 2 Dorsche auf den Beifänger bissen!!

Wichtig war weit werfen und eine ruhige Köderfürung...ich lies meinen GuFi nach dem auswerfen einfach absinken und führte ihn nur über die Rolle!!
3 Umdrehungen-> absinken lassen und immer weiter so...!!
Wer an diesem Tag wild Pilkte oder Jiggte ging leider leer aus, das waren glaub so 10 Angler die gar nix hatten und der rest hatte den Tag über so 3-6 Dorsche und ein paar Platten!!

Gegen Nachmittag war dann die Drift bei < 0,2 Knoten und man musste sogar in der Abdrift anfangen zu werfen um noch an Fische zu kommen...die Angler die ihre Montage also unterm Schiff badeten waren dann auch schnell gefrustet!!

Im großen und ganzen wars für mich ein Genialer Angeltag, ich hatte viel Spaß und Fisch und werde definitiv wieder mit der Forelle rausfahren!!!


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (5. November 2014)

*AW: MS-Wiking*

Wir waren am 1.11. zu dritt auf der Wiking.
Fazit: Ein wenig kaotisch.

Uns wurde einen Tag vorher mitgeteilt, dass wir um 7H da sein sollen, Ausfahrt um 7.15H.

Wir waren um 6.45H da. Ganz toll. Kutter voll mit über 40 Leuten. Keiner hatte einen Plan, obwohl ich vor 3 Wochen gebucht hatte.

Dann sucht euch mal einen Platz. Klar. Wahrscheinlich inkl. einer Schlägerei, oder wie? Das sollte mal schön die Dame des Kutters übernehmen.

Hatten dann einen Platz Höhe Steuerboard, da andere Angler netterweise zusammengerückt sind. Danke.

Wir haben zwar relativ gut gefangen, aber die Umstände waren nicht gut. Essen war lecker.

Filetierbretter sind klein und zu wenig. Alles im engen Heck.
Eimer und Wannen sind auch zu wenig vorhanden.

Und diese scheiß laute Musik ( Schlagermix ) bis Mittag war echt nervig.

Es war ein Versuch wert, aber ich werde dort nicht mehr mitfahren. Dann buche ich meinen Platz lieber auf der Blauort und zahle 41€. Da habe ich meinen Platz und vernünftige Filetierbretter. Heiligenhafen ist natürlich auch immer eine Tour wert. In meinem Fall die Klaus-Peter oder die Monika sowie die Ostpreussen.

Grüße :vik:


----------

